# Do FSH levels reflect AMH and AFC?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

I recently had my FSH retested which is now 4.4 IU / L, my AMH was 4.8pmol and AFC was 9 about 4yrs ago,I'm just wandering if my FSH has improved will my AMH and AFC also have improved? thanks.


----------

